# Turntables



## JROB_CSX (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Everybody! I'm new to the forum and the HO scene, but I just recently purchased a vollmer 11 stall roundhouse and would like to see which turntable is compatible with it. I know Fleischmann has one but that is a little out of my price range.

I will post pics of the roundhouse later today.

Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 

I don't anything about roundhouses, but as a new member you will not be able to post pictures until you have made a few more posts to the forum. I am not sure what the exact number is. I think it is around 5.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

JROB_CSX said:


> Hi Everybody! I'm new to the forum and the HO scene, but I just recently purchased a vollmer 11 stall roundhouse and would like to see which turntable is compatible with it.


A good turntable the bears a decent resemblance to the real thing and works well is going to be pricey.

I read somewhere that the Vollmer roundhouse stall separation is 15 degrees - that would match an Atlas turntable I think.

The Atlas unit is appx 9" in diameter - don't know exactly how long the rails are.

The units work well, are not expensive, but looks nothing like the real deal.

Frederick


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have to agree with Frederick. If you want a realistic looking turntable, you will be paying for it.

As long as you know the stall angle in the roundhouse, all the turntables I know of can be indexed to tracks laid at that angle.


----------



## JROB_CSX (Sep 21, 2016)

fcwilt said:


> A good turntable the bears a decent resemblance to the real thing and works well is going to be pricey.
> 
> I read somewhere that the Vollmer roundhouse stall separation is 15 degrees - that would match an Atlas turntable I think.
> 
> ...




Thank Frederick! I've been searching all over the place and it does look like I will have to do some custom work to make it fit the layout. As much as I would like the Fleischmann I just can't see spending $500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you can get a Walthers one for $350 MSRP, probably find it somewhere for less.

If you want to scratchbuild, check out Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine (www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com). There was and article about that subject back in 2011 or 12, IIRC. There is an index on the website.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The rail length is 9" on the Atlas. It can be made to look decent with bridge girders added to it. Virtually indestructible.


----------



## JROB_CSX (Sep 21, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, you can get a Walthers one for $350 MSRP, probably find it somewhere for less.
> 
> If you want to scratchbuild, check out Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine (www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com). There was and article about that subject back in 2011 or 12, IIRC. There is an index on the website.




I think that is the route I am going to go, I did find the article. Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Shop around and prepare to fabricate, I got the Walthers 90 footer at the train show for 40 bucks! It's a "cheapy" and as bare bones as it gets, I'm not sure all the parts are here but its enough to get the project started. 90 feet is really SMALL when it comes down to it, NONE of my big steamers or my "permanent" consist will fit on it! This will hopefully give me the confidence to "scratch" a 110-150 footer for the "Big Boys"! There are a TON of videos on the Utube showing various scratch built turntables, some real GENIUS out there!


----------

